# Doors on AF #975 Passenger Coach



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I picked up a Guilford animated station and #975 Action Passenger Coach set a few weeks ago. Both are in excellent shape and I am confident will add a great deal of fun to my planned layout. The Coach does not have doors at each end where the people move in and out. At first, my thought was there are not suppose to be any just as the photo in the AF Gallery on the Upstairs Train Website shows....or should I say doesn't show. Now I am thinking perhaps that is incorrect as I did a search for parts on that particular item number and maroon repro doors were listed. Should this Coach have doors at each end? If so, are they manually opened so the people can move in and out?


----------



## AF296 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi NBF: Yes the car should have 2 maroon doors.. And yes they need to be opened manually. Take the body off and see if they are inside. If someone took the car apart, they may not have installed them right and they fell inside...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I'll check if they are inside.


----------

